# curado 70 problem



## austinbrown504 (Aug 11, 2015)

i recently got a curado 70, and im wondering if anyone else has had the same issue as me. there is a lot of play in the sideplate, and when i cast the reel, is vibrates a ton and screams and doesnt cast very far. but when i hold my hand tightly over the sideplate during a cast to keep it in place, the reel casts perfectly fine. that sideplate has to keep the spool in place while it turns extremely fast, so...it makes perfect sense that the loose sideplate is the cause of my issue, right? there is a tackle shop in my town that is an official shimano repair/service center, and they dont think that anything is wrong with my reel because apparently, "they all have play, its normal". considering that they represent shimano, im worried i wont get much better help if i actually send the reel off to shimano. any ideas on a DIY fix to this?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Is the lift up turn key side plate snug?


----------



## austinbrown504 (Aug 11, 2015)

its pretty loose. it has a lot of play when its on, and when you flip the latch to open it, it pretty much falls right off. it seems like i just got a bad one, with poor tolerances


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

simple fix bring it to me


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

austinbrown504 said:


> its pretty loose. it has a lot of play when its on, and when you flip the latch to open it, it pretty much falls right off. it seems like i just got a bad one, with poor tolerances


That isn't just a latch, it is threaded and should be screwed slightly snug.


----------



## austinbrown504 (Aug 11, 2015)

well guys, i had a long day of fishing today, only caught a few reds, but made countless casts, and ive got the issue solved temporarily. the side plate has a ring in it with multiple tabs around it, which is what locks it in place with the frame. i used some tin foil, and formed it onto that ring to make it slightly thicker in one spot, like a shim of sorts. the side plate now went on snugly with zero play, and the real casted perfectly, farther than ever, with no noise or vibration. obviously, i would like a more permanent fix than some tin foil, lol. so alan, im wondering, what exactley would you do to fix this, and do you have an idea on what your turnaround time would be?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

depending on when you plan to stop by i could fix while you wait call me at the shop after 9am 281-469-9898


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Might look at teflon tape instead of tinfoil.


----------



## austinbrown504 (Aug 11, 2015)

alan, what exactley would you do to fix the issue? im not asking so i can fix it myself, im totally happy to pay yo to fix it. i just am curious to know before i send it off


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I need to see it. Most problems with DIy service is improper reassembly or missing parts. call me 281-469-9898


----------



## bfrog2 (Jul 22, 2008)

What part of Houston are you in?


----------



## bfrog2 (Jul 22, 2008)

bfrog2 said:


> What part of Houston are you in?


Sorry; that message was for Allan.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Humble i think


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*Seekfishing*



bfrog2 said:


> Sorry; that message was for Allan.


We are located at
3211 cypress creek parkway
77068


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

sorry bout that i thought you were in humble


----------

